# Blue's fish room



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I had some people ask me to take a small video of my fish room, and here it is. I tried to upload a vid off my HD camera, but it was too big for photobucket. So here is a quick vid with the wife's camera. Not as good, but it's all I can do right now.

The fish room is a 14' x 12' room in my basement. I have 7 tanks set up in it. A 180, 2 - 125's, an 85, a 70, and 2 - 29's. The whole room is kept heated by one of those thermostatically controlled oil filled heaters. That way I can keep the cost down from not running separate heaters on all 7 tanks. I just have to make sure the door is kept closed. I made up a water changing system that is a constant drip in the tanks, with overflow boxes that drain into the floor drain in my laundry room.

Sorry for the crappy vid. Maybe I'll get a photobucket upgrade for Christmas!









http://s15.photobucket.com/player.swf?file...p;os=1&ap=1


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Excellent post! that looks like a lot of fun especially with the drip system that you have set up. The large community tank looks very healthy!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Great looking fish room! You have a great collection of fish. Funny clown loaches.







Lots of nice looking cichlids, including your EBJD. Keep it up.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well Done-


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice room u got there


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice flowerhorns !


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

That is one of the coolest things ever!!!!!! Congrats man, that is sickk...


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Great vid that flowerhorn looks HUGE.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

awesome collection!


----------



## PJtree23 (Oct 27, 2008)

how do I play this vid?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

PJtree23 said:


> how do I play this vid?


just try clicking the like in the OP.

Blue that setup is very nice couple questions real quick. did you grow those clown loaches yourself? how large are they?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes, I grew them from about 1.5"s, and it took about 5 years or so for them to get to be around 7- 8 inches. I mean, the biggest one is 8"s and they get smaller from their. It's hard to get clowns to that size, but for some reason, they really thrive in that tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue flame said:


> Yes, I grew them from about 1.5"s, and it took about 5 years or so for them to get to be around 7- 8 inches. I mean, the biggest one is 8"s and they get smaller from their. It's hard to get clowns to that size, but for some reason, they really thrive in that tank.


They take forever to grow to that size-
I miss my old 7 to 8 inchers-The clicking was insane-----


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

They are very aggressive eaters too.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue flame said:


> They are very aggressive eaters too.


I had to get rid of them cause of that reason-And being pure bullies in ahuge pack.....They were driving my tire track eel nutz....So they had to go...Now they are just sitting in a 33 gal long at the LFS with a huge price tag for the bunch.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking, what are they trying to get for them?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue flame said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what are they trying to get for them?


$125 a piece for the 7 to 8 inchers----I had 30 pieces of them.







And a few smaller ones also-
I bought them for $60 a piece-And just basically gave them back to save my eel-









Now I hate seeing them just sitting their...

Forgot to mention-Most are oddball patterns also....


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That sucks that they are still sitting in a store. I like the oddball ones. I had a few, but they kicked when they were still small. You don't see them anymore around here, but I'm still keeping my eyes open for a few oddy's to toss back in there.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue flame said:


> That sucks that they are still sitting in a store. I like the oddball ones. I had a few, but they kicked when they were still small. You don't see them anymore around here, but I'm still keeping my eyes open for a few oddy's to toss back in there.


They sit there much longer and I will add them back to my 500 gal tank and re try them again....

They are never going to sell for that price here-Especially with that many pieces.

I know avendor where you could order some if that is an option....He has some smaller ones and some 6 to 8 inchers I believe also-You would have to contact for pricing though.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks, but that would take the fun out of making my rounds to the local pet stores. The Petsmart by me had a few a while back, but they had ick so I passed. When I went back, they were gone. I'll find some, but it might be a while.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Updated pics of my 15 RB's. They were about 1 - 1.5"s. Now they are getting close to 3"s. wow...they grow fast!

Before:









Now:


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Bump for a sweet fish room! Post some pics of the old lung fish Blue.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Dasmopar said:


> Bump for a sweet fish room! Post some pics of the old lung fish Blue.


Here you go.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

that fish deserves a comment so im gonna say WOW. how big is that beast cuz he dwarfs that tank


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

I called it the missing link. Creepy ass fish!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

AS fan said:


> that fish deserves a comment so im gonna say WOW. how big is that beast cuz he dwarfs that tank


It was 3', half the length of that 180 when I found a new home for it. It would chase my hand out of the tank. They can give a mean bite too.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Reds are gettin big. That lung fish is freekin massive!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Latest pic of my reds. They're growing amazingly fast!

and no casualties lately either!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

They look good Blue flame. Looks like they arent nipping fins to bad. You got a couple in there that look like they are gonna be pretty big!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

There's a few that are quite a bit bigger than the rest. I've been pretty happy so far. They're eating different types of pelleted food, frozen talapia, smelt, and uncooked shrimp. I've weaned them off of the red meat completely.

I have a few smaller flowerhorns that I might find new homes for, to free up my 70 gallon. I'm thinking of trying a few elongs.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I really like Elongs. I just have a little guy but he has quite a personality.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I can't find the thread, but there was a guy on here asking what his P will look like when his fish's lip heals up. This is a pic of one of mine that got the upper lip bitten half off. It grew back pretty good. He just looks like he has a sneer now. If you look at the back, it had a good chunk bitten out too. That seems to be healing fine as well.









If you look at this pic, the P in the center has no anal fins. He got nailed twice when they were like 1.5"s, and the fins were history. I'm suprized it didn't make the casualty list too.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

pretty tight room!


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

theres a tank everywhere you turn! Hopefully i grow my loaches to that size.. they're about a inch now, alot of waiting..


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's a crappy vid of my P's eating a smelt.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I still can't get over how fast these little guys are growing!

My P's 5 weeks ago









My P's now!









In the past I bought my RBP's already grown, because I didn't want to wait for them to grow out. I missed half the fun in keeping them! I bet in 2 months time, they will be like 5-6"s long.

Truly amazing!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah they grow fast!


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

They look really good man. Have great color!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's an updated pic on there growth. They're doing great now, but when should I lean out the shoal a bit? Right now, there is 15 P's in my 125 gallon tank, but I'm thinking sometime soon, I should bring that number down to like 10. What do you guys think?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Updated pics........These reds are awesome! Getting big too.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Very Very Nice!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking nice Blue! What sized tank do you have the reds in now? It looks alot longer than a 6'.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

ksls said:


> Looking nice Blue! What sized tank do you have the reds in now? It looks alot longer than a 6'.


They're still in the six foot 125. The 4' light is what makes it look a lot bigger, I think.

The way my basement door is located in the hallway, limits me to 6' tanks. If the economy ever turns around, and I can afford it, I'm digging out the back of my house for a door wall. So I can get a few 8'ers down there..........Hmmmm someday!


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

wow, how many tanks u got there, man
I counted 7? is that rite?
impressive collection and yes u can call that a fish room , nice


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

those reds look great


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

white_blue_grey said:


> wow, how many tanks u got there, man
> I counted 7? is that rite?
> impressive collection and yes u can call that a fish room , nice


It's getting some changes done to it right now.

Tanks Now:
180 community tank
135 divided flowerhorn tank......temp. set up
125 RB's
90 black rhom
70 gold diamond rhom
29 baby gold spilo
29 small long fin oscar long

Future Tank set up: (maybe next week)
180 community tank
135 divided for small gold diamond rhom and a small blue diamond rhom
125 RB's 
90 black rhom 
70 Large flowerhorn
55 Large flowerhorn
55 Large flowerhorn
29 baby gold spilo
29 small long fin oscar

All of this is in a 12' x 14' room.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats a sweet room you got there, You're reds have grown beautifully also.


----------

